# Flying & freedom



## Double_budgiee (Oct 8, 2018)

I apologize for so many threads, but its better to be safe then sorry right?

I let my 4 budgies out a lot, however, Río was one who usually never came out. She didnt know how to leave the cage through the open door so i started opening the top and placing a perch there and she comes out that way. The problem is; when Rio finally decides to fly around or land, she keeps her face towards the wall and doesn't seem to know how to go back into the cage. She also doesn't seem to fly straight and crashes a lot into the walls. This scares me to death so i halfway hope she doesn't come out but i dont want her to get bored in the cage. I am taking them all to the vet next month, im just not sure how to allow her freedom without injuring herself.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you certain that Rio is able to see properly?

Is the room you have the budgies in "Bird-Proofed"?

You could consider hanging sheets about 3" out from the walls to ensure she doesn't crash into the walls until she gets used to the rooms' dimensions.*


----------



## Double_budgiee (Oct 8, 2018)

I have put sheets on the walls to ensure they do not eat the paint. There are also a few perches around and a playground for them to socialize on. If eyesight is an issue i guess it will have to wait until her appointment. I just want her to have the same freedom as the others


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You seem to be doing a good job about the birds flying free in the room. Just 1 bird needs to be watched more closely for safety and you are doing that. Have even made a change so she does not hurt herself while out flying.


----------

